# buffed account löschen?



## wired (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich sehr über buffed.de, bzw. das Vorgehen im Warhammer-Bereich geärgert und möchte deshalb meinen Account hier löschen - wie geht das?


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Manchmal übersicht man die FAQ ja, daher poste ich den Abschnitt gerne hier rein:

Q 7: Warum kann ich mein Profil auf buffed.de nicht löschen?
A: Eine manuelle Löschung ist nicht möglich, um Benutzern die gegen die Netiquette verstoßen, das Spiel nicht zu leicht zu machen. Eine Löschung gibt die Email-Adresse wieder frei, wodurch sich zu viele Möglichkeiten öffnen um in der Community negativ aufzufallen. Accounts, mit denen Ihr Euch mehrere Monate nicht eingeloggt habt, werden automatisch gelöscht.

Q 8: Ich möchte mein Profil löschen lassen - wie kann ich das tun?
A: Schicke dazu einfach eine Email an support@buffed.de mit Benutzernamen, der bei der Registrierung benutzten Email-Adresse und einem kurzen Hinweis über den Grund der Löschung. Idealerweise entfernst du vor dem Antrag dein Profil-Bild, die Einstellungen und eventuelle WoW-Charaktere bereits aus dem Profil. Besteht ein Premium-Account auf dem zu löschenden Profil, kann dieser Account erst nach Ablauf bzw. Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes gelöscht werden. In diesem Fall wird der Account gebannt, damit er nicht mehr in den öffentlichen Bereichen auf buffed.de angezeigt wird. Accounts, bei denen wegen Netiquettenbrüche noch Prüfungen bestehen, werden ebenfalls bei Löschantrag nicht gelöscht sondern gebannt, bis die Prüfung abgeschlossen ist oder eventuell für längere Zeit, um Neuregistrierungen zu verhindern.

Q 9: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?
Selbstständig: nein. Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen und ggfs. noch zusätzlich für einen anderen Anzeigenamen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet bei der großen Anzahl an Usern Arbeitsaufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir aber auf Anfrage Änderung vor - aber nur, wenn einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft: Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler | Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name) | Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette | Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC | Ihr könnt Euch absolut nicht mehr mit dem Benutzernamen identifizieren oder er ist furchtbar peinlich


----------



## wired (1. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Manchmal übersicht man die FAQ ja, daher poste ich den Abschnitt gerne hier rein:



Danke.

Ich gebe zu, die FAQs hatte ich nicht gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entschuldigung.


----------

